# Difference in DCC Booster Brands



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

All DCC boosters do the same thing, boost DCC signals.
I know there is a difference in command stations, just asking about boosters.
Is there a big difference between booster brands ( NCE, Digitrax,CVP or any other brand)? 
I know there is a difference with amp output and voltage output.
BUT is there a big difference in how they work?
OR is a booster a booster









Richard


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Richard, 

While I don't personally use a booster, just as with central stations I suspect there is quite a variety in terms of quality, function and price. I would suggest you start by reading the online manuals for the various brands--that should give you a good idea of what each is capable of. My experience has been with LGB and Massoth, which is typically very robust, well engineered (ie good short protection built-in) and as such a little more pricey. It depends on what you need I guess. Here is a copy/paste from the Massoth booster on their website: 

"Since 2004 Massoth Electronics is operating its high quality, high endurance digital boosters in Miniature Wunderland in Hamburg, Germany, on the world's largest digital H0 layout. 
Ongoing high demand from Massoth Electronics customers led to the launch of the DiMAX 1203 B Digital Booster to be available for retail. 
The DiMAX 1203 B is a 12 Amp digital booster featuring three single power units, 4 Amps each. It also comes with an integrated breaking module function and reversing loop function. Our new intelligent rectifier for voltage regulation featuring minimized heat generation proves to be particularly powerful and efficient. The Voltage can be adjusted indefinitely from 14 to 22 Volts and thus makes the booster applicable for all gauges. You may provide an external power supply from 14 to 24 volts DC or 12 to 16 Volts AC. Use of NMRA standardized CDE connectors to connect the booster with your central station is possible, also. 
Thus the booster can be utilized with any available central station. Feedback via CDE connectors is already integrated." 

When you are looking at the various manuals, I would suggest you keep things like short-circuit protection, connectors, power supply input/output in mind. 

Edit: Heller in Germany is one brand of booster that I've heard quite a bit over the years--I believe they make some of the most powerful versions...

Keith


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not know whether it is still true, but there used to be instructions on how to wire company A's booster into company B's command system. You might do a web search and see if such instructions still exist. Then you could use the booster you want with the command system you want. 

I do know that Digitrax includes the booster in their command station, but you do not need to use it. Others have separate command stations and boosters. Digitrax also sells just the booster, it is in the code. DCS is command station and booster, DB is booster only. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The communications protocol between command station and boosters is standardized, so (in theory, at least) you can pretty much use anyone's boosters with anyone else's command station. However, not unlike the couplers on our trains, the plug itself that goes between command station and booster is largely manufacturer-specific. You'll have to do some digging to figure out what you might need in terms of adapter cables or how to wire the two together when using different brands. (And it may not be practical in some instances.) Unfortunately, bread ties and paper clips aren't going to be as effective here as they are on couplers. As Keith writes, the difference between various brands' boosters lies mostly in the bells and whistles that come with it. At the core, each does the same thing. 

Later, 

K


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

The reason I am asking about if a booster is a booster is a booster is----------

Right now I am running my layout this way:








I have a G wire cab I am using as a throttle. 
I would like more amperage to the tracks.

Al at CVP said I could wire the G2 DCC output to a OPTO isolated input.
I am looking for a booster that I can do that with. It will be wired like this:










I am looking at the CVP Single Zone Booster SZB7.
Just wondering IF this booster would be a good choice or if I should look at a different booster.
Thanks 
Richard


----------

